# Miranda machines



## zoom (Jul 3, 2010)

Hello everyone.
I've just seen these miranda cameras and due to their low prices they took my attention.

First of all there are 2 different model I've found on sale
1-MIRANDA SENSOREX EE ( *$ 112* )






2-Miranda Sensorex (* $ 144* )







Both of them come with 50mm 1.4 lens.

Now I wonder that which one is better ?
Also I have no idea how these machines works, probably there is no similarity between these ones and new DSLRs, right ?
So, is it easy to learn to use them ?


----------



## Dwig (Jul 3, 2010)

Mirandas are rather conventional SLRs of the period. The line added a somewhat unique external meter coupling when TTL metering was added with the Sensorex series. All use the same lens mount, though to get the most out of the TTL meter, the Sensorex models should be mated with lenses that have the external coupling arm. 

The Butkus site has manuals for quite a range of Miranda models including these two:

Miranda camera instruction manuals


----------



## Early (Jul 3, 2010)

zoom said:


> Now I wonder that which one is better ?
> Also I have no idea how these machines works, probably there is no similarity between these ones and new DSLRs, right ?
> So, is it easy to learn to use them ?


If you know photography, it's easier.


----------



## compur (Jul 3, 2010)

zoom said:


> Hello everyone.
> I've just seen these miranda cameras and due to their low prices they took my attention.
> 
> First of all there are 2 different model I've found on sale
> ...



The EE model is later and features a spot meter and manual plus auto 
exposure modes when used with "E" or "EC" lenses.  I have an EE 
Sensorex.  It's quite a nice camera.  Like most Mirandas it also has
interchangeable finders as well.

A good source of info of the Miranda line is here:
Miranda Camera Home Page


----------



## Danny_Dulieu (Jul 3, 2010)

these were very good cameras and affordable at the time. I find that some are better than Nikon F and F2 because the meter was inside the body (Mirror included photo-sensitive devices), meaning you still have a light meter using a prism, WLF, etc...


----------

